# Facebook



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I've just had my account disabled....

Cos I used an advertising pic (win an HP Laptop).

Not happy

So if I was ever your friend, I'm not now


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

how can you get it back??

Jo xx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I've just had my account disabled....
> 
> Cos I used an advertising pic (win an HP Laptop).
> 
> ...


Is that the reason? How daft. I have one of those pics too. My account is still valid but I am going to the HP&me site now to tell them.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I've just had my account disabled....
> 
> Cos I used an advertising pic (win an HP Laptop).
> 
> ...



How ridiculous! I thought you "unfriended" me for the third time!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pamela0810 said:


> How ridiculous! I thought you "unfriended" me for the third time!



I noticed I'd "lost" someone!! I loved reading his inane, trivial and totally ridiculous status updates!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> I noticed I'd "lost" someone!! I loved reading his inane, trivial and totally ridiculous status updates!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


It was all true too you know.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andy Capp said:


> It was all true too you know.....


really! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

FB too often changes the rules!!!


----------



## Mohammeddin (Feb 24, 2010)

My profile has also been blocked and I can't recover it now. They explained that we are not allowed to use non proper titles for our profiles.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mohammeddin said:


> My profile has also been blocked and I can't recover it now. They explained that we are not allowed to use non proper titles for our profiles.


It has always been against the rules to use a fake name, unless you are setting up a group/business page.
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Facebook reaches 500 million users - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

Now doesn't this make you feel special?!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Open another email account.. take your laptop to McDonalds and go on line there and make a new face book account..


----------



## slaich2000 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ask facebook about the reason.


----------

